# Lost Leopard



## MeatWad2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Where did this Villari form come from?


----------



## RevIV (Jan 17, 2007)

If it is the form i am thinking of it was created by Master Fred Bagley who was an 8th dan when he broke from Villari's and now is a 9th dan. This was a competition form back in the day from what i was told.  I just hope i am not messing this one up with one of the other Leopard forms out there.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 17, 2007)

RevIV said:


> If it is the form i am thinking of it was created by Master Fred Bagley who was an 8th dan when he broke from Villari's and now is a 9th dan. This was a competition form back in the day from what i was told. I just hope i am not messing this one up with one of the other Leopard forms out there.


 
I heard that too, but it is part of the Shaolin Kempo system.  I have it in the casyms of my brain...somewhere...


----------



## RevIV (Jan 17, 2007)

I have it on tape but doubt i will be pushing myself to learn it.  Not a form with much self defense in it.  Just one that is supposed to look good for the judges.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 18, 2007)

RevIV said:


> I have it on tape but doubt i will be pushing myself to learn it. Not a form with much self defense in it. Just one that is supposed to look good for the judges.


 
Yeah, I agree with that.  I don't see myself using a mule kick to forward roll for self defense any time soon...lol.


----------



## RevIV (Jan 19, 2007)

no, but it sure looks good when a demo team does it.. ha, i forgot about that hand stand mule kick.
Jesse


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 20, 2007)

RevIV said:


> no, but it sure looks good when a demo team does it.. ha, i forgot about that hand stand mule kick.
> Jesse



I bet it does!  I got it taught to me because I bet another instructor that I was going to be transferred to a different school. If I won, I got lost leopard, if he won I had to buy him a private with master taylor.  I won.


----------

